# Programmas / Software >  Windows 98/Me

## Larisa

Ienācās arhaisks laptops ar Win 98. Varētu tikt izmantots dažādu ierīču programmēšanai "lauka apstākļos" pateicoties COM porta esamībai. Nekas vairāk par upgrade uz Me nav iespējams (RAM 64 MB, HDD 4GB). Par brīnumu,iespraužamā tīkla karte darbojas. Vajadzētu uzlikt kādu free (AVG, Avira tipa) antivīrusu. Varbūt kāds var nostučīt, kur var ko tādu dabūt priekš tik vecas OS? Arī Firefox laikam nespīd uz tāda uzdabūt (nepatīk IE!).
Iepriekš pateicos par vērtīgiem padomiem.

----------


## Jon

Vai ir ir vērts? Pastāv pārejas COM to USB. Manā praksē diemžēl sastopami ugunsdrošības paneļi (adresu sistēmas) ar šādu COM interfeisu. Tiešām, modernu kompi tādam pa taisno nepiespraudīsi. Jaunākās versijas, piem., AVG 9.0 noteikti neuzliksi uz Me. Bet vecās noteikti netiek atbalstītas (no updates).

----------


## abergs

Alternatīva IE  varētu būt SAFARI brouzeris. Par savietojamību ar W98 gan nemāku teikt, neesmu mēģinājis.

----------


## Slowmo

Operatīvo atmiņu un cieto disku vajadzētu varēt nomainīt uz lielākiem, tad arī XP varētu uzinstalēt un darbināt. Bet antivīruss, manuprāt, nepieciešams, ja ikdienā ar to kompi strādā. Ja tas tikai, kā pati mini, iekārtu programmēšanai, tad antivīruss tur nu nemaz nav vajadzīgs. Tikai bremzēs jau tā ne pārāk spēcīgo kompi.
Un arī USB->COM adapteri strādā bez problēmām. Esmu ar vairākiem desmitiem dažādu iekārtu darbojies caur šādu adapteri.

----------


## guguce

Man te pavasarī zibens visu izslēdza (iespēra kaimiņa skurstenī)
un nācās pāriet atpakaļ pie lūžņiem   ::  
Windows ME lodziņā iet 
antivīruss Avast! un 
brauzeris Opera. 
Paldies viņiem! 
Vēl es salasīju veselu paku atjaunojumu, ja vajag   ::

----------


## defs

Larisa,varbūt labāk mēginat uzliks linux ubuntu? Nebūs problēmas ar antivirusiem un tur jau komplektā ir mozilla firefox. Un šitas ubuntu neprasa milzīgus resursus no datora.

----------


## Larisa

Nu gribas jau to lūznīti vēl izmantot, lai nebūtu jāvazā līdzi nopietns (un nebūt lēts!) rīks. Neesmu vecu dzelžu speciāliste, nezinu vai tik vecam laptopam lielāki atmiņas moduļi pastāv un kaut kur dabūjami. Noskaidroju, ka CPU ir kāds AMD K-6, 400 MHz laikam. Diemžēl daudzi ražotāji, t. sk. "Samsung", tiek no µ-soft lobēti, un to softi uz Linux neiet. Bija doma (ja izdotos RAM palielināt), varbūt uzmocīt kādu apgraizītu XP variantu (n-Lite). Esot vēl tāds Tiny XP, no kura IE jau izmests un FF vietā. Toties kas cits atkal neejot, kā vajag. Pieredzes ar tādiem absolūti nekādas.

----------


## Delfins

linux + kaut kāds fluxbox/blackbox vedīgajiem.
programmēšanas tūli uz linuxa ir praktiski OS neatkarīgi ... tik padod portu/settingus un darīs ko vēlies.

----------

